# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Ból kości ogonowej

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 15 lat i od około 2 tygodni boli mnie kość ogonowa. Zaczęło się nagle - w jednym momencie poczułam ukłucie i tak już boli od tamtego czasu. 
Ból czuję tylko przy siadaniu i wstawaniu. Nie jest cały czas taki sam - bywały momenty, kiedy prawie całkowicie znikał, jednak teraz się wyjątkowo nasilił. 
Nie przypominam sobie o żadnym stłuczeniu. 

Bardzo proszę o pomoc, czy to złamanie, a może nowotwór?

----------

